# U.S. Lowrider Bike Championship



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....

at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!

This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org). 

Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
Best of Show - $1,000
2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
3rd Place Overall Bike - $250

Best Trike - $500

WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000

This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST

Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....

Flyers will be posted by this weekend!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 26 2008, 11:54 AM~10955864
> *We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....
> 
> at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 26 2008, 11:54 AM~10955864
> *We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....
> 
> at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!
> ...


JUST TO BE SURE ANYONE CAN SHOW UP FOR THE SHOW, NO MATTER IF THEY HAVE SHOWN ON THE TOUR RIGHT?

THEY WILL BE ELIGIBLE TO WIN THE SHOW MONEY BUT THE TOUR CHAMPION IS OBVIOUSLY THE POINTS WINNER RIGHT?

THIS WAY EVERYONE UNDERSTANDS IT.

HOPEFULLY THIS WILL GET SOME OF OUR OUT OF STATE BROTHERS TO COME OVER. THE SHOW IS A GOOD ONE AND THE COMPETITION WILL BE FIERCE!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who's Isaac?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2008, 11:00 AM~10955910
> *Who's Isaac?
> *


LEGIONS OF TEXAS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 11:04 AM~10955940
> *LEGIONS OF TEXAS.
> *


 :|


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2008, 11:05 AM~10955945
> *:|
> *


X2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10955946
> *X2
> *


divided by 281


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2008, 11:09 AM~10955966
> *divided by 281
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 11:09 AM~10955972
> *:uh:
> *


This explains everything.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aGUUdSLqekI


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2008, 11:11 AM~10955986
> *This explains everything.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aGUUdSLqekI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 26 2008, 10:54 AM~10955864
> *We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....
> 
> at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!
> ...


Cant wait to see the flyer homie. Im sure its going to be a good show for those attending. :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

iam totally confused why is called us lowrider bike championship when they just toured around texas ? iam i missing something ??????????


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 26 2008, 12:31 PM~10956166
> *iam totally confused why is called us lowrider bike championship when they just toured around texas ? iam i missing something ??????????
> *


THIS IS SAID TO MEAN THAT ANY BIKE IS ABLE TO COMPETE.

SO YOU COULD HAVE BIKES COME FROM ANYWHERE TO COMPETE FOR THIS TITLE.

LIKE THE NATIONALS HELD IN BAKERSFIELD......ANYONE CAN COMPETE.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 26 2008, 11:37 AM~10956217
> *THIS IS SAID TO MEAN THAT ANY BIKE IS ABLE TO COMPETE.
> 
> SO YOU COULD HAVE BIKES COME FROM ANYWHERE TO COMPETE FOR THIS TITLE.
> ...


so who ever wants to compete needs to go to texas well i guess if youre really about titles you wont mind driving that far but they should make it a actual us tour


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 26 2008, 11:39 AM~10956242
> *so who ever wants to compete needs to go to texas well i guess if youre really about titles you wont mind driving that far but they should make it a actual us tour
> *



It is a TOUR log on to WEGOWEB.ORG. You will see what the tour is about. The final stop just like LRM in VEGAS, for this tour is in HOUSTON, [email protected] the LOS MAGNIFICOScar show. Since that is the biggest show in TEXAS they have seperate sweeptakes other than the tour. As you can read from the 1st post:

Best of Show Bike = $1000
2nd Best of Show = $500
3rd Best of Show = $250

Best of Show Trike = $500

WEGO TOUR CHAMPION = $1000


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea i would love to see it come to the mid-west we need aomething liek this to come to bring back bikes


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 26 2008, 12:39 PM~10956242
> *so who ever wants to compete needs to go to texas well i guess if youre really about titles you wont mind driving that far but they should make it a actual us tour
> *



YEAH IT IS THE SAME AS BAKERSFIELD AS FAR AS GOING FOR THE NATIONAL TITLE......

HOPEFULLY THE WEGO TOUR WILL GROW ENOUGH TO INCLUDE OTHER STATES.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 26 2008, 12:54 PM~10955864
> *We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....
> 
> at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!
> ...


Currently I'm working with Issac (legionsoftexas) on designing a special trophy to be presented at the shows next year! Details at a later date! :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Big Tex is right...the overall money is open to any bike....you don't have to show at any of the previous shows. We just wanted to put down big money to make it a big event!

As for the Tour Championship money...that is the guy who has the most points on the tour (so, obviously, he has shown at the previous shows).
We wanted to put out car-type money to try to bring in all the top bikes...a true showdown!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Big Tex is right...the overall money is open to any bike....you don't have to show at any of the previous shows. We just wanted to put down big money to make it a big event!

As for the Tour Championship money...that is the guy who has the most points on the tour (so, obviously, he has shown at the previous shows).
We wanted to put out car-type money to try to bring in all the top bikes...a true showdown!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 26 2008, 11:31 AM~10956166
> *iam totally confused why is called us lowrider bike championship when they just toured around texas ? iam i missing something ??????????
> *


Dont argue. Your thinking process does not work here. :|


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2008, 03:10 PM~10957925
> *Dont argue. Your thinking process does not work here.  :|
> *


i know my question wasnt even answered


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 26 2008, 03:36 PM~10958094
> *i know my question wasnt even answered
> *


Thats because some opinions are completely worthless to some. Its better that you hear this from me.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2008, 03:38 PM~10958116
> *Thats because some opinions are completely worthless to some. Its better that you hear this from me.
> *


thank you


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Jun 26 2008, 12:31 PM~10956166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME TRY......

YOU ASK WHY A US LOWRIDER BIKE CHAMPIONSHIP IF THE TOUR IS JUST TEXAS.....WELL THE TOUR DOESN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE TITLE OF US BIKE CHAMPIONSHIP. THE PROMOTER OF THIS SHOW HAS JUST CHOSEN THIS SHOW TO TRY AND GET THE BEST BIKES ACROSS THE COUNTRY TO COMPETE FOR A TITLE, SWEEPSTAKES...WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT. 

THIS IDEA CAME UP CUZ ON THIS FORUM THERE ARE TALKS ABOUT THIS BIKE IS BETTER THAN THAT BIKE...OR THIS BIKE WOULD BEAT THAT BIKE.....BUT THERE HAS NEVER BEEN A SHOW PRESENTED TO GIVE A CHANCE TO PROVE THIS. WELL THIS IS THE CHANCE. THE PRIZE MONEY IS THE MOST THAT I HAVE EVER SEEN FOR ANY BEST OF SHOW BIKE WINNER. I KNOW IT IS IN TEXAS AND THERE WILL HAVE TO BE TRAVELING, BUT IF YOU ARE TRULY WANTING TO GO FOR THE TOP SPOT AND FEEL YOU CAN GET IT THEN THE LARGE AWARD MONEY WILL HELP OFFSET ANY COSTS AND YOU WILL BE RECOGNIZED FOR SUCH.

I CAN SEE THE CONFUSION SINCE THE SAME SHOW IS THE FINALE OF THE WEGO TOUR, A TOUR THAT IS IN TEXAS. BUT THE SHOW IS OPEN TO ANY BIKE THAT WANTS TO COME DOWN AND PROVE THEY HAVE THE TOP BIKE. I HAVE SPOKEN TO AZ AND FL PEOPLE AND THEY HAVE TOLD ME THEY WILL MAKE IT DOWN TO THE SHOW. I THINK A FEW CA PEOPLE MIGHT COME AS WELL.

AGAIN I HOPE TO SEE AS MANY TOP BIKES FROM ALL OVER AT THE SHOW, IT IS A VERY GOOD SHOW AND CAN BE THE BEST BIKE SHOW IF THE TOP BIKES SHOW UP.

DOES THAT KIND OF ANSWER YOUR QUESTION?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 26 2008, 06:02 PM~10958270
> *LET ME TRY......
> 
> YOU ASK WHY A US LOWRIDER BIKE CHAMPIONSHIP IF THE TOUR IS JUST TEXAS.....WELL THE TOUR DOESN'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE TITLE OF US BIKE CHAMPIONSHIP.  THE PROMOTER OF THIS SHOW HAS JUST CHOSEN THIS SHOW TO TRY AND GET THE BEST BIKES ACROSS THE COUNTRY TO COMPETE FOR A TITLE, SWEEPSTAKES...WHATEVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT.
> ...


i understand all of that, but my question is the same as SA ROLLERZ' qestion. why would they throw down all that money on one show for a best of show, i mean on the tour you have i dont know how many people who have followed the tour to every stop and supported that tour in hopes of making it better, and well, lets be honest, only one person will walk away with something other than a 10 dollar trophy...even though these shows are all in texas, i know i myself have been to houston twice following this tour, that for me, is a 10 hour round trip...but thats besides the point...i would say, go ahead and give nice money to the shows top three, but not this much, maybe $500 for best of show, $250, and $100...that would still leave $900 that you could split up between second and thrid overall on the tour...i mean this whole thing wouldnt be possible without the support of the people...so with that other $900, maybe kick in another $100 and make 2nd $750 and 3rd $250....or something to that effect....how is it fair that guys who follow the tour all year long but dont actually win the whole thing, can walk away with a "good job" try again next year...spend your money and follow us next time, but yet someone who hears about this with a badass bike decides hey im gonna go to that one show, and win it all...why not even do like a LRM thing and make them have to QUALIFY at a show on the tour in order to QUALIFY for that big money...at least then everyone will have some sort of idea of what competition is out there....dont get me wrong i love that the wego tour is here...too bad im not gonna have a chance to win it cause i cant make the next show due to it being my anniversary, wifey probably wouldnt appreciate going to a car show on our anniversary.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but im still in full support of the tour...i just think that this needs to be thought out...thats all...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 26 2008, 07:15 PM~10959590
> *i understand all of that, but my question is the same as SA ROLLERZ' qestion.  why would they throw down all that money on one show for a best of show, i mean on the tour you have i dont know how many people who have followed the tour to every stop and supported that tour in hopes of making it better, and well, lets be honest, only one person will walk away with something other than a 10 dollar trophy...even though these shows are all in texas, i know i myself have been to houston twice following this tour, that for me, is a 10 hour round trip...but thats besides the point...i would say, go ahead and give nice money to the shows top three, but not this much, maybe $500 for best of show, $250, and $100...that would still leave $900 that you could split up between second and thrid overall on the tour...i mean this whole thing wouldnt be possible without the support of the people...so with that other $900, maybe kick in another $100 and make 2nd $750 and 3rd $250....or something to that effect....how is it fair that guys who follow the tour all year long but dont actually win the whole thing, can walk away with a "good job" try again next year...spend your money and follow us next time, but yet someone who hears about this with a badass bike decides hey im gonna go to that one show, and win it all...why not even do like a LRM thing and make them have to QUALIFY at a show on the tour in order to QUALIFY for that big money...at least then everyone will have some sort of idea of what competition is out there....dont get me wrong i love that the wego tour is here...too bad im not gonna have a chance to win it cause i cant make the next show due to it being my anniversary, wifey probably wouldnt appreciate going to a car show on our anniversary.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but im still in full support of the tour...i just think that this needs to be thought out...thats all...
> *


Well what you need to think about is that LOS MAGNIFICOS n WEGO TOUR is 2 different organizations. Log on to WEGOWEB.ORG and read about what the wego tour is about


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 09:38 PM~10959774
> *Well what you need to think about is that LOS MAGNIFICOS n WEGO TOUR is 2 different organizations. Log on to WEGOWEB.ORG and read about what the wego tour is about
> *


i know what the wego toour is about homie, but los magnificos aint puttin the money out, jon chuck said "we wanted to put out car type money" so that tells me that wego is putting up the money....my point is, if your gonna basically compare it to LRM, then make them come and qualify....that would at least let the competitors know what the competition is...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 26 2008, 07:41 PM~10959802
> *i know what the wego toour is about homie, but los magnificos aint puttin the money out, jon chuck said "we wanted to put out car type money" so that tells me that wego is putting up the money....my point is, if your gonna basically compare it to LRM, then make them come and qualify....that would at least let the competitors know what the competition is...
> *



Jon is the head judge for the WEGO Tour/ The main guy of the WEGO TOUR is some black guy. Beleive me I have been going to the magnificos show since it was called the JOEL CARMONA CUSTOM CAR SHOW. It cool I know its hard to explain but when that show comes and you see the picture you will see what we are trying to explain to people


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 09:44 PM~10959829
> *Jon is the head judge for the WEGO Tour/ The main guy of the WEGO TOUR is some black guy. Beleive me I have been going to the magnificos show since it was called the JOEL CARMONA CUSTOM CAR SHOW. It cool I know its hard to explain but when that show comes and you see the picture you will see what we are trying to explain to people
> *


what do you mean "we"....i didnt see "drop 'em" as a sponsor....so how much money did you put up?????




and how do you get "we" outta "REC"?????


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 26 2008, 07:46 PM~10959848
> *what do you mean "we"....i didnt see "drop 'em" as a sponsor....so how much money did you put up?????
> and how do you get "we" outta "REC"?????
> *



I copied and paste what john had posted on another forum.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 09:49 PM~10959870
> *I copied and paste what john had posted on another forum.
> *


oh...ok...





















you know im fuckin with you..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 26 2008, 07:46 PM~10959848
> *what do you mean "we"....i didnt see "drop 'em" as a sponsor....so how much money did you put up?????
> and how do you get "we" outta "REC"?????
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I love when people talk shit. I guess you will see soon, real soon. Isnt DENVER this weekend


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 09:51 PM~10959883
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I love when people talk shit. I guess you will see soon, real soon. Isnt DENVER this weekend
> *


um yeah, denver is this weekend, and aint nobody talking shit homie...i told you i was fuckin with you.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 26 2008, 07:52 PM~10959895
> *um yeah, denver is this weekend, and aint nobody talking shit homie...i told you i was fuckin with you.....
> *



I know me too, just fucking with you.

Hey wuz up with you trying to make your bike a helicopter


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 09:54 PM~10959907
> *I know me too, just fucking with you.
> 
> Hey wuz up with you trying to make your bike a helicopter
> *



choppa style...chop, chop choppa style....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


i figured id get more points if i could make it levitate....     



nah we just finished that turntable the night before the show...didnt have time to dial in the power


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 26 2008, 07:57 PM~10959932
> *choppa style...chop, chop choppa style....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Tight. Yeah you got everyones attention homie, that shit was fast.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Jun 26 2008, 08:18 PM~10960082
> *OK GUYS MAYBE IM SLOW  BUT I NEED TO UNDERSTAND THIS...
> 
> OK FOR  THE US NATIONALS YOU DID NOT HAVE TO BE AT ALL OF THE WEGO SHOWS ... CAUSE WE MISSED A FEW..BUT THEN YOU ARE STILL ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE......IS THAT RIGHT??
> ...



Its just like a regular show, but it will pay alot more money.

The wego part of it still goes to the person that fallowed the tour and got the more points


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 26 2008, 10:54 AM~10955864
> *We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....
> 
> at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!
> ...


I think you should get 3 judges for that show just to be fair to everybody Im sure it will be hard for one judge  
The Best of show prize is nice but if this was my show I would just give$500 and the rest of the $500 i would give it as 1st place money cant forget about the future the young ones..Yeah i know alot of yall want to see the best of the best but come on you have to help the lil ones just my opinion that's all.
Best pedal $100
Best Street $100
Best Mild custom $100
Best Semi custom $100
Best model car $100


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 26 2008, 10:04 PM~10960455
> *I think you should  get 3 judges for that show just to be fair  to everybody Im sure it will be hard for one judge
> The Best of show prize is nice but if this was my show I would just give$500  and the rest of the $500 i would give it as 1st place money cant forget about the future the young ones..Yeah i know alot of yall want to see the best of the best but come on you have to help the lil ones just my opinion that's all.
> Best pedal $100
> ...


wuz up rec


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Jun 26 2008, 04:02 PM~10958270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a show in Las Vegas every year in October. Thats where that happens.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, there is a difference between WEGO and Los Magnificos. WEGO is basically a non-profit sanctioning organization. The prize money for WEGO comes from our sponsors...100% of the sponsorship money is reinvested into WEGO. 

Los Magnificos prize money comes from the the radio station and sponsors of that specific event. Therefore, we don't take Magnificos prize money and use it for WEGO and we don't use WEGO money for an individual show like Los Magnificos.

I know it's confusing, but that's the deal!

As for breaking it down by classes....that is interesting....what if we did $750 for Best Bike and used that $250 to give $50 to best in Street, Mild, Semi, Full and Special Interest (the show already has money for model cars)....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We aren't trying to knock LRM or take away from them...we just wanted to let all the bikes compete, including past champions. I have always wanted to see Casino, Prophecy, Wolverine, Spawn, Hellraiser, Problemas, etc. at the same show. I know we won't get all of them but it would be cool to get 4 or 5 of the top bikes (past and present) to compete against each other. As for the judging, anything involving "cash awards" will be judged by a panel of 3 judges (who are not in a competing bike club). 

I have always wanted to see past champion cars competing against each other, too but we don't have the money for that!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bring out the camaro then :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The only thing the Camaro ever won in Vegas was 1st in it's class....one year it was 6 points away from placing 3rd in Sweepstakes....I tried! 

Besides, it will be back someday....and until then we are working on a bike or two of our own (but I think you already knew that!)....Los Magnificos is coming back.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 26 2008, 09:43 PM~10960853
> *The only thing the Camaro ever won in Vegas was 1st in it's class....one year it was 6 points away from placing 3rd in Sweepstakes....I tried!
> 
> Besides, it will be back someday....and until then we are working on a bike or two of our own (but I think you already knew that!)....Los Magnificos is coming back.....
> *


ill help bring it back out to life


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If your serious, we will talk at the next show I catch you at (I am missing Longview, too).


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2008, 10:31 PM~10960728
> *Who started that?
> Theres a show in Las Vegas every year in October. Thats where that happens.
> *


THERE ARE ALWAYS PEOPLE ON HERE HYPING THIS BIKE AND THAT BIKE......


TRUE....VEGAS HAPPENS BUT ONCE A PERSON WINS TWICE ANOTHER BIKE COMES OUT AND THEN GOES FOR IT WITH THE PREVIOUS CHAMP NOT HAVING A CHANCE TO COMPETE.....FOR EXAMPLE NOW YOU CAN SEE 2X CHAMP PROPHECY AGAINST THE NEW AND IMPROVED 2X CHAMP PINNACLE......CAN'T GET THAT IN VEGAS!

IT IS BASICALLY AN OPEN INVITATION TO ANY BIKE BUILDER TO COME AND COMPETE....IF YOU WANT TO COME....IF IT ISN'T FOR YOU....THEN DON'T.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 26 2008, 09:47 PM~10960900
> *If your serious, we will talk at the next show I catch you at (I am missing Longview, too).
> *


im at every show you know that


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 08:44 PM~10959829
> *Jon is the head judge for the WEGO Tour/ The main guy of the WEGO TOUR is some black guy. Beleive me I have been going to the magnificos show since it was called the JOEL CARMONA CUSTOM CAR SHOW. It cool I know its hard to explain but when that show comes and you see the picture you will see what we are trying to explain to people
> *


wasn't it two whole different shows??(los magnificos n joel carmona)
dont remember :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 10:40 PM~10960256
> *Its just like a regular show, but it will pay alot more money.
> 
> The wego part of it still goes to the person that fallowed the tour and got the more points
> *



OH.....  



DANG YOU REALLY BROKE IT DOWN LOL!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yeah, Carmona and Los Magnificos were two different shows...Carmona in the spring and Magnificos in the fall....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 27 2008, 12:11 AM~10961528
> *Yeah, Carmona and Los Magnificos were two different shows...Carmona in the spring and Magnificos in the fall....
> *


thought so.... ..thanx.... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

PINNACLE will be at this show and possibly some other FL bikes too.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 26 2008, 11:43 PM~10960853
> *The only thing the Camaro ever won in Vegas was 1st in it's class....one year it was 6 points away from placing 3rd in Sweepstakes....I tried!
> 
> Besides, it will be back someday....and until then we are working on a bike or two of our own (but I think you already knew that!)....Los Magnificos is coming back.....
> *


time to upgrade that sega genesis :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Damn called out!!!! That's why the car is retired...after Odessa last year I called it quits....Once I get moved in and settled here in San Antonio I will start on the next project (but I will be broke for the next year or so...so it'll be awhile).


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 29 2008, 10:25 PM~11476437
> *Damn called out!!!!  That's why the car is retired...after Odessa last year I called it quits....Once I get moved in and settled here in San Antonio I will start on the next project (but I will be broke for the next year or so...so it'll be awhile).
> *


im here when your ready :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

As little interest as there is in this topic, maybe we should take the bike prices back to how they normally are......


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

DONT DO IT MAN!! Im coming all the way from FL with FL's best bikes!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

We will bring four bikes for sure! I will try to get more.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 3 2008, 05:27 PM~11510344
> *As little interest as there is in this topic, maybe we should take the bike prices back to how they normally are......
> *


instead of 1000 to winner, should split it up 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 3 2008, 06:57 PM~11510609
> *We will bring four bikes for sure! I will try to get more.
> *



bring asylum...would luv to se it in person


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 3 2008, 06:15 PM~11510781
> *bring asylum...would luv to se it in person
> *


what do i get if i get casino dreamin to show up?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

be kool to see , but doubt it...he might take second place tho


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 3 2008, 08:15 PM~11510781
> *bring asylum...would luv to se it in person
> *


would love to bring it out again. Dont think it will ever happen though.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 3 2008, 06:21 PM~11510839
> *be kool to see , but doubt it...he might take second place tho
> *


damn issac you always doubting me :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

ill beleive it when i have its judging sheet in front of me....make it happen if u can


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 3 2008, 07:24 PM~11510874
> *would love to bring it out again. Dont think it will ever happen though.
> *



damn dat sux......well im getting request from people for jesse to come down if if no asylum we will settle for aquaminni


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 3 2008, 06:27 PM~11510920
> *ill beleive it when i have its judging sheet in front of me....make it happen if u can
> *


ok nevermind....... i got enough problems bringing my sons little bike. no time to work on it since all the new business is coming in so fast :0 last minute jobs from top contenders


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

nice.....glad its picking up over there....let me know if u need a helper on the weekends...lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 3 2008, 08:18 PM~11510809
> *what do i get if i get casino dreamin to show up?
> *


then i'll buy it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

casino dreamin' should come back out so someone finaly can take good pics of it!!!!! lol


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's $1,000 for 1st, $500 for 2nd, and $250 for 3rd....that's a pretty good payout all the way around....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2008, 05:57 AM~11514850
> *It's $1,000 for 1st, $500 for 2nd, and $250 for 3rd....that's a pretty good payout all the way around....
> *


i was refering to the wego tour champs


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2008, 07:07 AM~11514879
> *i was  refering to the wego tour champs
> *


 wrong topic then bud...u get a lil lost....to much painting of there huh....lol.....jus kidding bro..........once again its two different orgs.....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I WISH I COULD MAKE THAT .....


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I will see what I can do about Aquemini.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's quiet....who's coming?


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2008, 09:14 AM~12122720
> *It's quiet....who's coming?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 26 2008, 09:37 PM~10956217
> *THIS IS SAID TO MEAN THAT ANY BIKE IS ABLE TO COMPETE.
> 
> SO YOU COULD HAVE BIKES COME FROM ANYWHERE TO COMPETE FOR THIS TITLE.
> ...


Yeah but only California bikes will win that because they're biased and judged by a snot nosed kid who cant even wipe his own ass yet let alone know how to judge bikes :thumbsdown:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 11 2008, 10:32 AM~12122872
> *:scrutinize:
> *


you coming man... :cheesy: ????


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 11 2008, 11:16 AM~12123677
> *you coming man... :cheesy: ????
> *


I got school Friday n Monday can't catch a flight because it will cost too much right now to buy a ticket I won't b there but my bike will be if everything goes good


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 11 2008, 12:36 PM~12123881
> *I got school Friday n Monday can't catch a flight because it will cost too much right now to buy a ticket I won't b there but my bike will be if everything goes good
> *


cool


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 11 2008, 10:36 AM~12123881
> *I got school Friday n Monday can't catch a flight because it will cost too much right now to buy a ticket I won't b there but my bike will be if everything goes good
> *


kool hope i get to see it up close and personal with my foot :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 03:27 PM~12126546
> *kool hope i get to see it up close and personal with my foot :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: you got me so scared


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 04:27 PM~12126546
> *kool hope i get to see it up close and personal with my foot :biggrin:
> *


You can set it up if you want to. I will need some help.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I am bringing three of Florida's best bikes to the show.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 06:57 PM~12128034
> *I am bringing three of Florida's best bikes to the show.
> *


damn thats going to be a good comp, lets see who show up!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 11 2008, 06:57 PM~12128034
> *I am bringing three of Florida's best bikes to the show.
> *


same three you took to vegas????


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

magnificos show gonna be hardcore :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 11 2008, 10:29 PM~12130176
> *magnificos show gonna be hardcore :0
> *


sounds like its going to be bad ass!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i might end up going to the magnificos show rather than the odessa show ....looks like its going to be a good one......


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Ywah dis show gunna be good...u got two clubs battling for wego club of the year...so each club is bringing out more n more to each show.....plus mike will be here wit pinnacle plus two more....should be very good bike wise


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 12 2008, 02:05 PM~12133265
> *Ywah dis show gunna be good...u got two clubs battling for wego club of the year...so each club is bringing out more n more to each show.....plus mike will be here wit pinnacle plus two more....should be very good bike wise
> *


Yeah but at least we don't recruit buckets in the parking lot to get numbers :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 11 2008, 03:06 PM~12127014
> *hno:  hno:  you got me so scared
> *


i wish your little short bitch would come


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 08:44 AM~12133773
> *i wish your little short bitch would come
> *


ok fat old gangster y don't you go eat something u must like a man picking fight with ppl online :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Nov 12 2008, 05:44 PM~12133773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey both of you no bitchassness up in here :angry:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 12 2008, 09:16 AM~12133912
> *Hey both of you no bitchassness up in here  :angry:
> *


she's the one mad over a award from a show that he thinks is BS that doesn't even has nothing to do with her n get more mad because I'm not staying quiet like everyone else :uh:
If u ask me that's pretty stupid


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2008, 10:51 PM~10960937
> *im at every show you know that
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

2 weeks till pic time for the bikes :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 12 2008, 08:21 AM~12133939
> *she's the one mad over a award from a show that he thinks is BS that doesn't even has nothing to do with her n get more mad because I'm not staying quiet like everyone else  :uh:
> If u ask me that's pretty stupid
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i just like seeing little school kids get pissed off like theyre a grown up


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 11:27 AM~12134766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i just like seeing little school kids get pissed off like theyre a grown up
> *


me sure buddy ur the one who can't get any sleep over it that y u had to post 
r u going to start with that poof shit too


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 12 2008, 07:15 AM~12133403
> *Yeah but at least we don't recruit buckets in the parking lot to get numbers :roflmao:
> *



Ummm I dunno...heard it was being done las year by rollerz n even seen the changed entry cards......so I wouldn't be calling out other people for doing the same......


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 11:27 AM~12134766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i just like seeing little school kids get pissed off like theyre a grown up
> *


 :biggrin: 
so that you can get some sleep i'll take half of my display :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 12 2008, 11:30 AM~12135350
> *:biggrin:
> so that you can get some sleep i'll take half of my display  :biggrin:
> *


take the whole thing cuz mine is twice what your is anyways


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 12:50 PM~12135548
> *take the whole thing cuz mine is twice what your is anyways
> *


n I'm the one getting mad :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
No no I'll do you a favor I won't take it all


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 12 2008, 09:25 PM~12135295
> *Ummm I dunno...heard it was being done las year by rollerz n even seen the changed entry cards......so I wouldn't be calling out other people for doing the same......
> *


What chu talkin bout mayne? Rollerz never does any crooked shit like that :scrutinize: we're always on the up and up


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

First u weren't at the show so I wouldn't call out people....unless u really knew wat goes on.......I'm sure we all hear things from people dat were there and wat went dwn but everything dnt need to me repeated....n I'm jus talking n general


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 12 2008, 10:39 PM~12136077
> *First u weren't at the show so I wouldn't call out people....unless u really knew wat goes on.......I'm sure we all hear things from people dat were there and wat went dwn but everything dnt need to me repeated....n I'm jus talking n general
> *


I dunno it all comes down to what happens on the 23rd anyway I guess :dunno: Good luck to everyone going out. :wave:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yup...past is past n the new winners will be announced on the 23rd....I knw rollerz will be repping hard. N will make it good comp


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Will there will be a hotdog eating competition at the show? 

TonyO just called and wanted to know this. Dont know why. But hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

i will be there to see that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 12 2008, 11:43 PM~12136689
> *Will there will be a hotdog eating competition at the show?
> 
> TonyO just called and wanted to know this. Dont know why. But hey whatever floats your boat.
> *


Nope that would be Juangotti interested in that


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 12 2008, 01:43 PM~12136689
> *Will there will be a hotdog Stuffing competition at the show?
> 
> TonyO just called and wanted to know this. Dont know why. But hey whatever floats your boat.
> *



Stuffing??????? what kinda a boat is that??


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 12 2008, 02:44 PM~12136702
> *i will be there to see that
> *


you bringing the bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahahahaha tonyo's bitbh ass


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 12 2008, 03:19 PM~12136957
> *you bringing the bike
> *



HE SHOULD COME OUT HERE.......


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 12 2008, 02:43 PM~12137144
> *HE SHOULD COME OUT HERE.......
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

can there be a super radical class so some of us wont get our asses kicked as bad?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2008, 03:14 PM~12137417
> *can there be a super radical class so some of us wont get our asses kicked as bad?
> *



I hear you on that!!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 12 2008, 05:24 PM~12137500
> *I hear you on that!!!!
> *


Now you are going!! Should be another Super Show than.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2008, 05:14 PM~12137417
> *can there be a super radical class so some of us wont get our asses kicked as bad?
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2008, 05:14 PM~12137417
> *can there be a super radical class so some of us wont get our asses kicked as bad?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Can I stll pre reg? :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 12 2008, 01:25 PM~12135295
> *Ummm I dunno...heard it was being done las year by rollerz n even seen the changed entry cards......so I wouldn't be calling out other people for doing the same......
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 12 2008, 02:32 PM~12136019
> *What chu talkin bout mayne?  Rollerz never does any crooked shit like that :scrutinize:  we're always on the up and up
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: dammit tony, quit talking shit on here and arguing with our judge....you came out here one time bROther and you talk shit to this guy like its cool...Issac is a cool motherfucker man and we have a good realtionship with him and the wego staff, we dont need someone from out of town ruining that for us....(i dont think Issac is the type that would let your words impact his outlook on us, but you need to chill, go argue with one of your judges out there, from what i hear theres a few of them there in phoenix)



Issac...sorry for the bullshit...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 13 2008, 09:38 AM~12144676
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: dammit tony, quit talking shit on here and arguing with our judge....you came out here one time bROther and you talk shit to this guy like its cool...Issac is a cool motherfucker man and we have a good realtionship with him and the wego staff, we dont need someone from out of town ruining that for us....(i dont think Issac is the type that would let your words impact his outlook on us, but you need to chill, go argue with one of your judges out there, from what i hear theres a few of them there in phoenix)
> Issac...sorry for the bullshit...
> *


5 x's


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 13 2008, 07:38 PM~12144676
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: dammit tony, quit talking shit on here and arguing with our judge....you came out here one time bROther and you talk shit to this guy like its cool...Issac is a cool motherfucker man and we have a good realtionship with him and the wego staff, we dont need someone from out of town ruining that for us....(i dont think Issac is the type that would let your words impact his outlook on us, but you need to chill, go argue with one of your judges out there, from what i hear theres a few of them there in phoenix)
> Issac...sorry for the bullshit...
> *



I know that, that's why I'm going to give him a free Legions bike crown as a peace offering to appologize for the shit talk a few months back. 


Yes the LRM bike judges are from PHX but they're cool cats.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2008, 11:21 AM~12145043
> *I know that, that's why I'm going to give him a free Legions bike crown as a peace offering to appologize for the shit talk a few months back.
> Yes the LRM bike judges are from PHX but they're cool cats.
> *


bribe?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2008, 10:21 AM~12145043
> *I know that, that's why I'm going to give him a free Legions bike crown as a peace offering to appologize for the shit talk a few months back.
> Yes the LRM bike judges are from PHX but they're cool cats.
> *


wheres the ROLLERZ BIKE CROWNS? we are champs too :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Nov 13 2008, 09:59 PM~12146113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bike crowns not "crown" crowns.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 13 2008, 01:39 PM~12147038
> *:nono:  :angry:
> Bike crowns not "crown" crowns.
> *


how bout bring me my last part polished or chromed? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 01:39 AM~12148258
> *how bout bring me my last part polished or chromed? :0
> *


:dunno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT for a great show!! 

Only 4.5 days til I leave for the show.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 17 2008, 12:57 AM~12172531
> *TTT for a great show!!
> 
> Only 4.5 days til I leave for the show.
> *


You're leaving that late? How long does it take you to get there? 2 days? :dunno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2008, 05:48 PM~12172765
> *You're leaving that late?  How long does it take you to get there? 2 days? :dunno:
> *


17 hours. Leaving Really Early friday morning getting there Friday evening.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 16 2008, 05:48 PM~12172765
> *You're leaving that late?  How long does it take you to get there? 2 days? :dunno:
> *


What time and day are you leaving?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 17 2008, 01:53 AM~12172783
> *What time and day are you leaving?
> *


I ain't going man I got to save my leave for Christmas


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

I think this is going to be the biggest MAGNIFICOS show ever.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

1 week. we down for the bike pic still  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We got bikes registered from as far away as Cali, Arizona, Florida, etc. I think it's going to be good!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

to the people going to the show, make sure to make some picz to share them with the ones who cant be there 

to the ones competing, GOOD LUCK! looks like its going to be a great show


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Cali bikes!! Interesting, very interesting....


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Arizona bikes.......Hmmmmmm
Wonder who??


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I know who they are!!! Good show this weekend. Don't miss it!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 02:26 PM~12202601
> *I know who they are!!! Good show this weekend. Don't miss it!!
> *



who????
Should be a good one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Nov 20 2008, 12:31 AM~12202649
> *who????
> Should be a good one
> *


Some club from PHX. Phalanx or PHX Prime or one of them I think :dunno:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

all three vegas sweepstake bikes going at it one more time?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

Lil rollin malo will be on display not sure if imma compete but it will be setup with rollin malo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 20 2008, 01:35 PM~12211327
> *Lil rollin malo will be on display not sure if imma compete but it will be setup with rollin malo
> *


you comin?


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

say danny, what you got planned for friday?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Leaving now! See you guys tomorrow. Will be there around 10am tomorrow So if your bored, call me!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 20 2008, 01:38 PM~12211354
> *say danny, what you got planned for friday?
> *


just finishing up last minute stuff, then packing up and heading out.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 20 2008, 01:38 PM~12211357
> *Leaving now! See you guys tomorrow. Will be there around 10am tomorrow So if your bored, call me!
> *


hey mike hope you like frijoles de la chara, there mexican style beans


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 20 2008, 01:38 PM~12211357
> *Leaving now! See you guys tomorrow. Will be there around 10am tomorrow So if your bored, call me!
> *


you could come by my house and help me work on some projects.....a guru's advice is always welcomed.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes sir taken da rrollerz van leavinn no later den 8 pm tonight


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm taco up in here, been a while :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 20 2008, 12:38 PM~12211357
> *Leaving now! See you guys tomorrow. Will be there around 10am tomorrow So if your bored, call me!
> *



will do....see you!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill+Nov 20 2008, 01:50 PM~12211437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit man.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn it i know rite i dunno if tx is ready for crazy taco lol


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 20 2008, 01:35 PM~12211752
> *Damn it i know rite i dunno if tx is ready for crazy taco lol
> *


 :0 wassup big dog :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2008, 02:14 PM~12211618
> *guru....me?  must have the wrong dude
> dammit man.
> *


though your very talented danny, i ment mike lindville


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 20 2008, 02:56 PM~12211948
> *though your very talented danny, i ment mike lindville
> *


hahaha. lookinatwrongquoteowned


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Ight sounds lie we gunna have one hell of a show...seen sum of the pre reg names......well to all my out of town bike builders dat r making the drive.....be careful on them roads......legions is hosting a bar-b-que for all bike compitiors here at my house tomarrow nite......pm, text or call me for ur rsvp....713 315 1971 is my cell........


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 20 2008, 07:23 PM~12214252
> *Ight sounds lie we gunna have one hell of a show...seen sum of the pre reg names......well to all my out of town bike builders dat r making the drive.....be careful on them roads......legions is hosting a bar-b-que for all bike compitiors here at my house tomarrow nite......pm, text or call me for ur rsvp....713 315 1971 is my cell........
> *


how late :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

i dunno....jus let us knw when u get here...rene suppose to b coming by


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll see ya at the show, bringing the trike too.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 20 2008, 08:00 PM~12215262
> *I'll see ya at the show, bringing the trike too.
> *


hope it can compete with all these imported bikes to take all the texas money


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 20 2008, 07:23 PM~12214252
> *Ight sounds lie we gunna have one hell of a show...seen sum of the pre reg names......well to all my out of town bike builders dat r making the drive.....be careful on them roads......legions is hosting a bar-b-que for all bike compitiors here at my house tomarrow nite......pm, text or call me for ur rsvp....713 315 1971 is my cell........
> *


p a r t y :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

he can hang...have alwayz been a clean trike......he u still have a day to build something to keep that texas money here n texas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 20 2008, 09:12 PM~12216198
> *he can hang...have alwayz been a clean trike......he u still have a day to build something to keep that texas money here n texas
> *


KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ will have the full new arsenial in h town :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

and i also dont believe in piling shit on and all over the bike till it looks like a pile of chrome


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 20 2008, 02:40 PM~12211372
> *hey mike hope you like frijoles de la chara, there mexican style beans
> *


don't know. Like French fries?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Nov 12 2008, 07:15 AM~12133403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 21 2008, 12:46 AM~12217895
> *don't know. Like French fries?
> *


 :roflmao: i ment if you like those style bens because i was making that for the bbq, but i decided to make something else instead. hey if your bored you can stop by my house and help me work on some stuff.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

see yall in H-Town i'll be wearing a black tiempos locos hat if you wanna say hi


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Bump


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

any set up pix?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nope just came to watch, I'm not ready yet


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 21 2008, 11:53 PM~12222400
> *see yall in H-Town i'll be wearing a black tiempos locos hat if you wanna say hi
> *


yo man come by and say whatup tomorrow. Also, the guy with the green trike right accross from Tombtone bike might be interested in buying your twisted handlebars if you're sellin them. Its his first show, he wants to start adding parts to it.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

well the show has come and past.......

Pinacle is now the first crowned U.S. Bike Champ

thanx for all of the out of town guys who made it down to make it a good show...i think we had bout 130 bike/special intrest entries n the show

special thanx goes out to Rollerz Only, Knights of Pleasure,Dallas Lowriders, Expensive Taste, Bad Infulences, Keep It Real, Slabs to Dubz,Nobility, Rest in Peace, Latin Image, LegionS, Miracles, New Era, Just us, Playerz Paradise, Dreamz to Reality, JuiceD, and all the solo riders who came out to support this show
sorry if i left out any clus i cant remember dem all off the top of my head


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The show was great! I should be there again next year. 

Thanks to everyone who helped me out with setting up and breaking down my displays. I really appreciate all your help. 



Nate Rojas- You are my HERO!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

no problem. i supervised


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:24 PM~12247444
> *no problem.  i supervised
> *



u couldnt even supervise ur turntable cover to stay n place


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 24 2008, 09:28 PM~12247505
> *u couldnt even supervise ur turntable cover to stay n place
> *


He supervised loaning me $100 so I could register.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

was good to meet you mike


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

mike is an ok guy...im trying to talk im into making the whole tour next year....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 24 2008, 07:37 PM~12247610
> *mike is an ok guy...im trying to talk im into making the whole tour next year....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2008, 07:40 PM~12247632
> *:biggrin:
> *


that will me some cash. cant compete with pinnacle


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

build a 12" pinnalce n name it "pinnacle on a budjet"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 24 2008, 07:45 PM~12247682
> *build a 12" pinnalce n name it "pinnacle on a budjet"
> *


hell no :biggrin: its time to bring out the next wego tour champion. remember i said this :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

also gotta give thanx to the bike sponsors....
Kandy Shop and DTwist
there wrk will be seen alot on the tour next year....and we would of had a special trophey done for the show but sumbody fumbled....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 24 2008, 07:49 PM~12247729
> *also gotta give thanx to the bike sponsors....
> Kandy Shop and DTwist
> there wrk will be seen alot on the tour next year....and we would of had a special trophey done for the show but sumbody fumbled....lol
> *


it was great to be a sponsor. look foward to doing it again next year just on a bigger level. thankx to wego and all the judges for being fair and supportive


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

best display by hottstuff


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 24 2008, 09:49 PM~12247729
> *also gotta give thanx to the bike sponsors....
> Kandy Shop and DTwist
> there wrk will be seen alot on the tour next year....and we would of had a special trophey done for the show but sumbody fumbled....lol
> *


*Making plans to make it for the final show next year. 
Fumbling isn't the right word but rather making sure its perfect, "It's all about the details!!"*


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

im not even ready to think bout next year...still tired from dis weekend


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 24 2008, 07:55 PM~12247798
> *Making plans to make it for the final show next year.
> Fumbling isn't the right word but rather making sure its perfect, "It's all about the details!!"
> *


ok chip foose :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

details watever.....lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:56 PM~12247807
> *ok chip foose :biggrin:
> *


I'll take that as a compliment!  :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

jus hope nicco has a new bike to enter with next year...he should be ready for a 16"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 24 2008, 08:01 PM~12247851
> *jus hope nicco has a new bike to enter with next year...he should be ready for a 16"
> *


nope its car time my friend :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:15 PM~12248024
> *nope its car time my friend :0
> *



oh u redoing ur golf cart for him...lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Nov 24 2008, 08:28 PM~12247505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should have told you that i never remember when someone borrows money from me.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 24 2008, 08:18 PM~12248065
> *oh u redoing ur golf cart for him...lol
> *


yea something like that. a $100,000 golf kart :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 24 2008, 09:24 PM~12248156
> *yea something like that. a  $100,000 golf kart :0
> *


ballers.

nice losing to your kid. but still beating tony :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 08:32 PM~12248234
> *ballers.
> 
> nice losing to your kid.  but still beating tony :biggrin:
> *


your the happy medium :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, Cut N 3's

whaz up playboy


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

looks like the imported bikes gave a good Competition


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

shit id go with "diamond plate" but there aint no way i could make it down there but if i could i would shit anyone from idiana goin ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Nov 24 2008, 09:56 PM~12249395
> *looks like the imported bikes gave a good Competition
> *


yes they did except for the displays. etched mirrors dont cut it out here :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 08:08 AM~12251950
> *yes they did except for the displays. etched mirrors dont cut it out here :biggrin:
> *


Yup still placed in the top 3 best of show without having all my display air tank,air bracket n hardline LOL how sad you placed top what I sorry u didn't place to 3


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I told you I was going to give u a chance but you still couldn't do it better luck next time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 25 2008, 07:38 AM~12252079
> *I told you I was going to give u a chance but you still couldn't do it better luck next time
> *


yep i didnt go all out on the revamp cuz i sold the bike. so it was more like me giving you a chance. but its all good im not here to argue. past is the past homie :biggrin:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2008, 08:40 AM~12252091
> *yep i didnt go all out on the revamp cuz i sold the bike. so it was more like me giving you a chance. but its all good im not here to argue. past is the past homie :biggrin:
> *


you giving me a chance :uh: sure u did lets see u painted ur bike had it on full display n still came out with nothing but in ur class now I wasn't on full display had parts missing and I still placed not just in my class but top 3 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

ur 10 steps behind catch up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 25 2008, 07:48 AM~12252132
> *ur 10 steps behind catch up
> *


YOU BETTER GET TO SCHOOL i think i just heard the bell ring


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 25 2008, 08:48 AM~12252132
> *ur 10 steps behind catch up
> *


What do u know about school u didnt even make it pass the 9th grade :uh: I am at school n getting paid for it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Nov 25 2008, 07:53 AM~12252174
> *What do u know about school u didnt even make it pass the 9th grade :uh:  I am at school n getting paid for it :biggrin:
> *


yea thats funny.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

I made it home!!!! :wow: :banghead:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 25 2008, 09:10 AM~12252665
> *I made it home!!!! :wow:  :banghead:
> *



dude what happened....you were rolling till the wheels fall off


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85+Nov 25 2008, 05:47 PM~12252124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how we do, just keep on rollin till it won't roll no mo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 11:48 AM~12252959
> *You guys are like a bunch of lil kids.  Been there done that with going to school and getting paid for it.  The new company I started working for in Oct only pays $2500 a yr tuition reimbursement I told them that won't cut it, they gave me another $10K a year to pay for tuition.
> Bout damn time brotha.  I didnt think you'd make it home until late tonight.  good job, glad you made it home :thumbsup:
> That's how we do, just keep on rollin till it won't roll no mo
> *


how many bikes did that buy :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2008, 07:50 PM~12252980
> *how many bikes did that buy :cheesy:
> *


None yet I'm workin on a couple of build ups this winter


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TO ANSWER TONYO.....ANY BIKE CAN WIN SWEEPS...EVEN TOUR COMPETITORS. JUST HAPPEN THAT THE TOUR CHAMPION DIDN'T MAKE THE TOP 3 AT THE SHOW...BUT HEY TO FOLLOW THE TOUR AND COMIT YOURSELF TO THAT IS A FEAT IN ITS OWN RIGHT....CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!

THE BIKE SCENE WAS REAL GOOD....WE HAD A FEW NEW BIKES OUT THERE AND AZ CAME OUT HARD AND WON BIG.....THANKS GUYS FOR SHOWING UP.

GLAD TO HEAR EVERYONE MADE IT HOME SAFELY.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 25 2008, 12:24 PM~12253328
> *TO ANSWER TONYO.....ANY BIKE CAN WIN SWEEPS...EVEN TOUR COMPETITORS.  JUST HAPPEN THAT THE TOUR CHAMPION DIDN'T MAKE THE TOP 3 AT THE SHOW...BUT HEY TO FOLLOW THE TOUR AND COMIT YOURSELF TO THAT IS A FEAT IN ITS OWN RIGHT....CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!
> 
> THE BIKE SCENE WAS REAL GOOD....WE HAD A FEW NEW BIKES OUT THERE AND AZ CAME OUT HARD AND WON BIG.....THANKS GUYS FOR SHOWING UP.
> ...


HOW COME ONLY ONE LEGIONS??????


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 10:48 AM~12252959
> *He took best display and 3rd for the Tour Championship.
> 
> The way I'm thinking is tour champions couldn't win a regular best in show for this show also.  That's what I'm guessing, someone needs to clarify that. :dunno:
> ...


no I think it's differnt I get all my tuition paid for book and classes also I get paid to be at school I'm on the clock at 7am doesn't matter if my class starts at 10 I still get paid


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

I think you still could win best in show I don't see why I might just try it next year


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SORRY I MISSED SOME OF YOU GUYS....I GOT THERE LATE SAT AND WASN'T FEELING WELL SUNDAY......

I WANTED TO HIT UP THE RO PARTY AT THE CLUB.....BUT JUDGING KEPT ME BUSY.....MAYBE NEXT YEAR.

THIS YEAR WITH ALL THE PEOPLE SHOWING UP IT GAVE ME A SUPER SHOW VIBE...ESPECIALLY FOR THE BIKES.

WE HAD 3 OF OF THE 6 SWEEP WINNERS FROM VEGAS IN TOWN SO WHO KNOWS WHO ELSE MIGHT COME NEXT YEAR.

THANKS TO ALL AGAIN FOR THE GREAT TURNOUT.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 25 2008, 11:25 AM~12253344
> *HOW COME ONLY ONE LEGIONS??????
> *



WE HAD SOME GUYS NOT ABLE TO MAKE IT AFTER ALL AND SOME WHO WOULD HAVE MADE IT DIDN'T PREREGISTER SO WERE LEFT OUT.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

All i know rollerz cleaned house wit nobillity i didnt see da wanna be queen of bikes there either way da real queen of bikes is a roller congrats to chads lil girl 

also thx john for everything just to let u people know lil malo is gettin new shit to shut some of yalll up ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 25 2008, 05:36 PM~12257022
> *All i know rollerz cleaned house wit nobillity i didnt see da wanna be queen of bikes there either way da real queen of bikes is a roller congrats to chads lil girl
> 
> also thx john for everything just to let u people know lil malo is gettin new shit to shut some of yalll up ttt
> *


blah blah blah....
nice meeting you slut...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 25 2008, 08:00 PM~12258634
> *:roflmao:
> *


i think i saw you.. you look mean..
i was scared...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 09:12 PM~12258804
> *i think i saw you.. you look mean..
> i was scared...
> *


yeah i was looking right at you when you were on stage stuttering :biggrin:

i tried not to make eye contact with you, knowing your gay ass you might fall in love with me once you gazed into my deep brown eyes :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 25 2008, 08:22 PM~12258952
> *yeah i was looking right at you when you were on stage stuttering :biggrin:
> 
> i tried not to make eye contact with you, knowing your gay ass you might fall in love with me once you gazed into my deep brown eyes :nono:
> *


wtf. your getting fined at the next meeting for that coment :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

why am i getting fined, hes the **** :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Nov 25 2008, 08:22 PM~12258952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.... i see why they call him hotstuff....
fruitcake..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2008, 06:23 AM~12258970
> *wtf. your getting fined at the next meeting for that coment :0
> *


Put that fine money toward my next project :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 25 2008, 08:28 PM~12259022
> *why am i getting fined, hes the **** :dunno:
> *


cuz your a rollerz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 08:30 PM~12259042
> *Put that fine money toward my next project  :biggrin:
> *


***** please, you got more cas then all of us together


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tonys a baller..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 26 2008, 06:31 AM~12259066
> ****** please, you got more cas then all of us together
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 06:43 AM~12259240
> *tonys a baller..
> *


I'm not rich but I'm far from broke how's that? :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 08:44 PM~12259255
> *I'm not rich but I'm far from broke how's that? :dunno:
> 
> *


your loaded


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

baller


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 09:28 PM~12259025
> *yea.. stage fright... then i lost my voice from trying to talk over all the loud music..
> 
> dude..wtf.. thats out of line..
> *


 :biggrin: i was gonna go say whats up to you after the awards but apparently you took off, you werent even there to get that special award they were presenting to you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 25 2008, 08:59 PM~12259451
> *:biggrin: i was gonna go say whats up to you after the awards but apparently you took off, you werent even there to get that special award they were presenting to you
> *


yea i got the award later on.. i was in lala land..
ready to get out of there and go home..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 07:19 AM~12259741
> *yea i got the award later on.. i was in lala land..
> ready to get out of there and go home..
> *


at least you didnt have a 19 hour drive home


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 25 2008, 09:28 PM~12259888
> *at least you didnt have a 19 hour drive home
> *


now you know how we feel coming home from vegas every year


----------

